# Story For The FFA's: A Little Out Of The Way Place



## RVGleason (Apr 7, 2013)

I wrote a new story on the FF website which I've also posted in the Dimensions Library which I hope the Dimensions FFA's might enjoy called 'A Little Out Of The Way Place'. 

Here's a direct link to the story in the Dimensions Library:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100271

RV :eat1:


----------

